# Rise of the Guardians, Gravity and Pacific Rim Will All Get Dolby Atmos Surround Tracks



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

All of this news about Dolby Atmos is nice indeed but the drawback is that only a handful of cities have Dolby Atmos enabled theaters.

Per dolby, on 19 theaters in the U.S./Canada have this option. 

It would be nice to not only see more movies having this option but also theaters in more cities so that a much wider audience can hear the difference. 

my 2 cents.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tripplej said:


> Per dolby, on 19 theaters in the U.S./Canada have this option.


I wondered about that when I heard The Hobbit would get an Atmos soundtrack. 19 is actually a lot less than I would have expected. Wonder if it's worth a trip to San Antonio... :dontknow:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> I wondered about that when I heard The Hobbit would get an Atmos soundtrack. 19 is actually a lot less than I would have expected. Wonder if it's worth a trip to San Antonio... :dontknow:


lol. I was very surprised to see Houston didn't have a listing but Dallas and San Antonio has a theater that has atmos. Considering Houston is a bigger city, I would have assumed at least one theater in Houston would have been setup with atmos. :huh:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Mechman, thanks for posting so much info about Atmos. It almost slipped by me, and I didn't realize that it was already up and running with Brave! I read something about the technology months ago, and figured it would be 50/50 if we would actually see it or not, and little did I know it was just about to appear.

I think I'll hold out for The Hobbit, but I may cave and go see something else just to get a feel for the technology... I'm excited about it, and definitely not in the "ugh, more speakers?" camp. I'm very happy that Toronto has one of the first Atmos equipped theatres, and I'll happily pay the extra couple bucks to see action and blockbusters with it. Without having actually experienced it, I would still bet that I'd pay more for Atmos before I'd pay more for 3D which I don't really enjoy. Actually, do we know if Atmos and 3D go hand-in-hand, or are they not compatible, or does it depend on the release? I'd prefer just Atmos, or Atmos+Imax, but I guess I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Is my understanding of Atmos correct in that there are no plans for a consumer equivalent? (Ie, commercial cinema only)


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That was my impression too. But give it a little time and I'm sure they'll bring it to home use as well. I think they will make a big deal of it for theatres as a way to differentiate and set themselves apart (although a relatively small one) but I can't see Dolby (or DTS) not wanting to cash in on the home market too eventually. Either way, I'll probably run wire to the ceiling when I do my basement theatre.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

per audioholics (see link here), Atmos is planning to go into the home theater arena as well.

The final conclusion reached in audioholics is here .. 

from audioholics,


> "But the biggest hurdle for Atmos and its competition in the home market will be selling people on even more speakers, cables, wires and associated installations. It’s a steep price to pay for more blades and even closer shave."


----------

